# Tow Vehicle



## emvmm (Sep 21, 2007)

We have the 28bhs model outback. We are currently towing with a 1500 Suburban and are thinking of upgrading the tow vehicle. Was wondering what other people are towing this camper with. We have looked at the 2500 Suburban but were surprised that the tow capacity was not that much better. Thinking now of a pickup-maybe the Dodge Ram. Hoping some of you have some thoughts!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to outbackers!!

Although the tow rating of the 2500 suburban might not be that much higher than your 1500, the payload capacity will be a lot higher. Also the suspension, brakes, etc. are much more heavy duty. Other than looking the same, the 2500 is a completely different vehicle underneath, much heavier duty and more suited for towing.

We tow with a 2500 dodge ram, does a great job with our 21RS and I'm sure would work well for your trailer. Any 3/4 ton truck would be able to handle your trailer very well.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TT - 2008 Outback Sydney 32BHDS
TV - 2008 Ford F350 Crew Cab Diesel

*VERY HAPPY !!!! *

We had an 2004 F150 and it was OK but not quite up to par for us.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We have a 2004, 28RSS and we tow with a 2006 GMC 2500 duramax diesel. We love the duramax, it tows so much better and adds piece of mind when towing. We had a 2004 GMC 2500 (gas), was wasn't happy with it on inclines, etc.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!

2007 One ton Dodge Mega Cab Diesel Dually here!
















It tows our 28krs like it's not even back there









We previously towed with a 3/4 ton Suburban, but once we replaced it, we never looked back...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> 2007 One ton Dodge Mega Cab Diesel Dually here!
> 
> ...


I only look back 'cuz that's the only way I know our 28krs is still behind our '07 5.7L Tundra 4x4 DBL Cab!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We used to pull a 26RS with a 1500 Suburban. I wasn't real pleased. I upgraded to a 2500 Suburban with the big engine .....8.1L. What a difference.

Of course, then I had to upgrade the TT and went with a 31RQS.

Of course, then I had to upgrade the TV. (Well, not have to, just wanted to). Now I have two tow vehicles for the 31. The 2500 Burb (now second) and my "new" Silverado 3500 dually!

I think an upgrade to a 3/4 ton is in your future.

Mark


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I think an upgrade to a 3/4 ton is in your future.
> 
> Mark


I agree. 3/4T _*and a diesel*_ if it's in your budget. The DW and I really love our new Ram 2500!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We started out pulling our 29BHS with a 2003 1500 Suburban 2WD (5.7L with the lightweight transmission and 3:73 rear end). The 'Burb struggled on hills and cross winds caused a lot of sway. It was truly a "tail wagging the dog" type of experience.

Last December, we bit the bullet and traded for our current 2007 2500HD Crew Cab 4WD pickup. With the 3/4 ton suspension, 6.0L engine, HD 4-speed auto tranny with lockup clutch, and the 4:10 rear end, the Outback pulls real well now. (The Equal-i-zer hitch helps, too!) If I had anything to do different, I'd think harder about getting the Duramax Diesel/Allison Transmission combo - about $7500 more, but a lot more power and pulling capability. (However, gas here is down to $2.66/gal. while diesel remains at $3.13/gal. What's up with that?!)

I'd heartily recommend an upgrade to a 3/4 ton TV, if finances allow. You won't regret it!

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The big difference between the 1500 and 2500 Suburbans is the rear suspensions (I know the brakes are bigger, bigger engines, heavier transmssions) but I am talking suspension....

The 1500 (or 1/2 ton) has coil rear suspension. Much better ride!!! The 2500 (or 3/4 ton) has leaf spring rear suspension. Much better to tow with.

Gary


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Started out with an F150 Triton V8 pulling the 23KRS - with the dirt bikes, generator, wood, etc. we were still able to pull, but it was a strain on us (white knuckle effect going over the mtns.) and the truck. Upgraded to an F350 V10.... now we pull that thing fully loaded like it isn't even there!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Is this a deja vu thread?

See signature line


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We used to pull our 28RSDS with a Toyota Tundra, but with gas prices so high I now tow with a Toro Snapper riding lawn mower and get 145mpg. Takes a little longer to get there, but what the heck, we're not in a hurry.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you can afford it, a 3/4 ton pick-up with a diesel engine is the way to go. In my humble







opinion anything less on a trailer at least 25' long is a compromise. Am I biased? Heck yes! But I've also been there, and done that. Now, today, I just wouldn't have it any other way.

We ended up towing 12,000 miles in my first 15 months of owning our OB. We've gone from below sea level to over 11,000 feet high, and I've always felt that our truck was up to the task. I set the cruise control and it keeps on truckin'. And with a diesel the engine should last about twice as long a gas engine. If I'm right, this will be the last truck I'll ever have to buy, and bu the time I cash in my chips, the truck should be on its last legs -- maybe we can get planted together. . .

The power of a diesel and the strength of a 3/4 tone pick-up make towing a breeze. Every time I hook up the trailer and take it out on the road I have to keep looking in the rearview mirror to remind myself it's still hooked up.

All you gassers out there, please recognize that this is just one man's opinion. It is not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## emvmm (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your great advice!!!!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

We tow with a 28BHS with a F450 6.4 Diesel and 4:88 rear.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We tow a 23RS with our '02 F150 Supercrew with 5.4l V8. I would not tow a larger trailer than this with my truck. Newer 1/2 tons are much more capable than mine is. Having said that, for a 28BHS - I'd recommend the 3/4 pickup of your choice.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ccauthor said:


> We tow with a 28BHS with a F450 6.4 Diesel and 4:88 rear.


This was the best laugh I have had all day. Earlier today I had read a post from a guy with an F450 6.4 with 4.88's towing loads of hay with gcwr's between 30 and 33k lb. I think you could tow a naval carrier battle group sized fleet of 28bhs's with that truck. Congrats on an awesome truck









-CC


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Gas here is down to $2.66/gal. while diesel remains at $3.13/gal. What's up with that?!)
> Mike


Must be nice. Here in Michigan, it's the opposite. I'm guessing the price of fuel will break in January of 2009.


----------



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

So does this mean that the 28RSDS that I plan on towing with my 2000 Suburban (373 rear end) will be a bit "tough" to pull? I've double checked the manual and assuming I load it with around 1,000 lbs of "stuff", I'm still 800+ under my tow capacity.

Or did I miss the fine print somewhere


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

There is more to just the tow capacity. Check the GVWR, GCVWR, FAWR and RAWR etc. Remember the weights of the people and cargo, luggage, gear, etc. I just weighed my F350 and 32BHDS loaded. 17850lbs. 8450 is truck.

Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

renegade21rs said:


> Gas here is down to $2.66/gal. while diesel remains at $3.13/gal. What's up with that?!)
> Mike


Must be nice. Here in Michigan, it's the opposite. I'm guessing the price of fuel will break in January of 2009.








[/quote]

I can truly say that this the first time I ever wished I was in Michigan . . . .









Diesel here (right down the road from one of the largest refineries in the world) is up to $3.09 in many places









BTW, in response to OP, we tow with an '07 Dodge 3500 dually with a 6.7l Cummins and a 6-speed auto.

We pulled our 28frls with an '04 Ford 250 CC with 6.0 and auto.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

26RKS, 07-Yukon XL 3/4 ton w/ 4:10 rear


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We towed a 28BHS for 2 years with a ½ ton Suburban. It did fine, but I always wished I had more under the hood and we were within a few pounds of exceeding the GVWR and Rear Axle rating.

I got the dually so we could get a get a large 5er. I did tow the OB a few times with the truck - Wow what a difference!

You don't need a Diesel Dually. I would suggest at least a ¾-ton gas vehicle. After towing with a Diesel, I would highly recommend one if that is something you can do. If there is a chance that you may want a larger trailer, then I would suggest a 1-ton diesel truck.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I towed with a 1500 Suburban this year and recently upgraded to a Dodge 3500 Diesel Dually. Huge improvement in towing capacity and stability
and has everything you may need to upgrade to a larger TT or 5th wheel in the future. I did not want to get into a situation again where I did not
have enough tow vehichle if I wanted to upgrade the TT. I also get about 25 - 30% better fuel milage with the Dodge. You will love towing with a
diesel.....

Mark


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

07 tundra below.....i know a 3/4 ton is in my future.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

We tow our 2006 27RSDS with an 07 Toyota Tundra Crew Cab 5.7 and LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

campinhappy said:


> So does this mean that the 28RSDS that I plan on towing with my 2000 Suburban (373 rear end) will be a bit "tough" to pull? I've double checked the manual and assuming I load it with around 1,000 lbs of "stuff", I'm still 800+ under my tow capacity.
> 
> Or did I miss the fine print somewhere


Howdy all,

We started pulling our 28 RSDS with a 1500 Yukon XL 6.0L 3.73 rear, it could pull it, it handled the hills around us ok, but what we found when going to the local scale was the tongue weight of the trailer was pushing the GVRW of the Yukon over the limit. We eventually did a sideways upgrade, we traded our 04 1500 for an 04 2500 (with fewer miles), the new truck has the 8.1L gas station finder, but it can pull, and now I know I'm not overloading the truck. My basic philosophy in many things, this included, is stack the deck in your favor, as much as you can. By upgrading the truck I have, in theory, more ability to safely handle the load. (Of course that flies out the window when the DW starts talking about a bigger trailer!)

As we found out after buying the trailer, there is a bunch of things to look at when trying to match up TV and TT, the towing capacity of the vehicle is one thing, but you also need to look at how much weight you are physically adding to your truck when you drop the trailer on the ball (or however you phrase it for a 5-er). One of the features, especially on the 28 RSDS, is almost all the the trailer storage is forward of the axles, so everything you put into the trailer is contributing to the tongue weight, and you would be surprised how quickly it adds up. If you have a public scale near you, do use it, cold hard numbers are much better than guessing, and with that information you should be able to see exactly where you stand.

Best wishes,
Carl


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A tongue weight of about 650/750 is all a 1/2 ton of any make can truely handle and not be over gvw/payload. By the time you load the family, fuel, a few odds and ends, you will be very close or over gvw on any 1/2er..

Max towing capacity you will prolly be fine.. Gvw you wll be over.

My trailer has a 1200 tongue weight and a 7300 gross when loaded with bikes.. I have had alot to overcome to be able to tow this with my lil dodge 1500 crew hemi.. It pulls and stops it no problem, but this weight squashed my lil truck..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> A tongue weight of about 650/750 is all a 1/2 ton of any make can truely handle and not be over gvw/payload. By the time you load the family, fuel, a few odds and ends, you will be very close or over gvw on any 1/2er..
> 
> Max towing capacity you will prolly be fine.. Gvw you wll be over.
> 
> ...


Carey,

That assumes you are packing the bed with stuff. Our's is usally empty except for the bicycles. That gives us more room on TW!


----------

